
Adobe acquires Typekit - creativityhurts
http://typekit.createsend2.com/t/ViewEmail/r/33871394BD077D4B/A08C5ADAEA6EAC71C68C6A341B5D209E
======
marcusEting
hopefully the prices won't go up...

